# AT&T Hard Sell to Switch Plans



## VegasBella (Jan 11, 2015)

We went to the AT&T store today to get a new phone. (I decided I am done experimenting with the Amazon Fire Phone and just wanted to go back to iPhone. I got the iPhone 6.) 

We have a grandfathered unlimited data plan. We got a hard sell to switch plans. The current plan is a two-year contract. The new plan has no contract and has roll-over data. We declined, politely, because the unlimited data feels like a better plan. I'm wondering why exactly they were pushing so hard to switch us. Is it merely the opportunity to get us with overage charges or is it related to the lawsuit? Anyone know?


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 11, 2015)

I clung on to my unlimited plan until just before xmas, finally switched to a family share 3GB plan.  They showed we really werent using much data to need unlimited, the new plan is cheaper and no contract.   We use wifi mostly so I think the unlimited data plans are dying out now wifi is so prevalent.

Did you compare the monthly cost of the iphone vs the older 2yr contract prices, I think I paid $99 for this refurb iphone 4s.  They wanted $25 month for iphone 6. I think they are getting more in the long run with this new pricing.  I'm considering switch to Sprint for a lower cost plan, my BIL got a free LG G3 to switch, its a nice phone, we could give up iphones.



Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Bucky (Jan 11, 2015)

Keep in mind that all ATT stores salespeople are on commission! I'm sure they also get some type of incentive on plans also. I would never purchase from them. Even their online site is usually cheaper than the ATT storefronts and I know from personal experience that Best Buy is cheaper. When I bought my iPhone 5 the storefront wanted $69 and I only paid $1 at Best Buy. It's the old buyer beware conundrum!


----------



## amycurl (Jan 11, 2015)

Because they lose money on the unlimited data plans? Because we're just cogs in their money-making scheme?

Never let go of your unlimited data. Once you do, the rates will just skyrocket whenever they feel like it. 

I don't have any love of AT&T, but laugh with mirth at the thought of my grandfathered unlimited data plan. *muhahahahahahahaha*


----------



## Elan (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm not sure why anyone would buy a subsidized phone on contract anymore.  I just bought my wife an unlocked Moto G for Xmas for $159.  About the equivalent of a GS3 or iPhone 5 in performance.

  As far as unlimited data, is it really a factor?  How much data do you use?  I have a hard time going through a GB in a month unless I'm travelling.  We have 3 lines with unlimited talk, text and data for about $85/mo total.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 11, 2015)

We use 5 gb per month on average.
That's two of us. When we get our son a phone it will probably double.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 12, 2015)

amycurl said:


> Because they lose money on the unlimited data plans? Because we're just cogs in their money-making scheme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what I used to say. I recently tossed my unlimited AT&T iPhone plan and switched to TMobile, where I spend 25% what I did with AT&T and get 2.5GB now, which is more than I need these days. And upgrading to unlimited is just $30 more (and, unlike AT&T, includes 5gb tethering if I needed). Absolutely no need to keep the unlimited unless you need rural access, which is TMobiles weakness. Otherwise you're just spending more than you need to.

I kept my unlimited AT&T plan on my iPad. Still deciding if I want to keep that or not, but I suspect I will since I use it much more than my iPhone for data.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 12, 2015)

amycurl said:


> Because they lose money on the unlimited data plans? Because we're just cogs in their money-making scheme?
> 
> Never let go of your unlimited data. Once you do, the rates will just skyrocket whenever they feel like it.
> 
> I don't have any love of AT&T, but laugh with mirth at the thought of my grandfathered unlimited data plan. *muhahahahahahahaha*



I would suggest setting aside the principle for a moment, examine your typical average data usage, and then comparing the cost of what you have been paying for your unlimited plan to the cost of a new data plan that accommodates your average data usage.  You could possibly discover that principle can be expensive.


----------



## Elan (Jan 12, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> I would suggest setting aside the principle for a moment, examine your typical average data usage, and then comparing the cost of what you have been paying for your unlimited plan to the cost of a new data plan that accommodates your average data usage.  You could possibly discover that principle can be expensive.


Exactly.  5 years ago, unlimited data was a big deal.  Now, for most, many restricted plans will be adequate and less expensive.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 12, 2015)

The data sharing w/roll-over is a real value.  i was upgraded from 10GB to 30GB at no-cost.  

stephen


----------



## artringwald (Jan 12, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> I would suggest setting aside the principle for a moment, examine your typical average data usage, and then comparing the cost of what you have been paying for your unlimited plan to the cost of a new data plan that accommodates your average data usage.  You could possibly discover that principle can be expensive.



The trouble is that once you give up your unlimited plan you can never get it back. Who knows how usage will change in the future. An incredible new app could come along that will use all kinds of data. My average usage is rather low because I'm usually connected to wifi, but when I travel I often tether my phone to my laptop. A couple of Windows updates could easily put me over my limit.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 12, 2015)

artringwald said:


> The trouble is that once you give up your unlimited plan you can never get it back. Who knows how usage will change in the future. An incredible new app could come along that will use all kinds of data. My average usage is rather low because I'm usually connected to wifi, but when I travel I often tether my phone to my laptop. A couple of Windows updates could easily put me over my limit.


 
Just keep tallying up the premium you are paying for the uncertain chance of what could happen if something possibly changes maybe sometime in the unknown future.  To each his own.  I'd rather pocket that premium personally.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> We went to the AT&T store today to get a new phone. (I decided I am done experimenting with the Amazon Fire Phone and just wanted to go back to iPhone. I got the iPhone 6.)
> 
> We have a grandfathered unlimited data plan. We got a hard sell to switch plans. The current plan is a two-year contract. The new plan has no contract and has roll-over data. We declined, politely, because the unlimited data feels like a better plan. I'm wondering why exactly they were pushing so hard to switch us. Is it merely the opportunity to get us with overage charges or is it related to the lawsuit? Anyone know?



My guess is that they are wanting to get people out of these old grandfathered plans. They don't offer the plan any more. There are additional administrative costs associated with having people grandfathered in these old plans. The problem is that even if a plan is unlimited, they throttle you if you have too much usage. So is anything really unlimited?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 12, 2015)

artringwald said:


> The trouble is that once you give up your unlimited plan you can never get it back. Who knows how usage will change in the future. An incredible new app could come along that will use all kinds of data. My average usage is rather low because I'm usually connected to wifi, but when I travel I often tether my phone to my laptop. A couple of Windows updates could easily put me over my limit.




FWIW, tethering is not included with the AT&T unlimited iPhone plan. If you're doing that, and they find out...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 12, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> My guess is that they are wanting to get people out of these old grandfathered plans. They don't offer the plan any more. There are additional administrative costs associated with having people grandfathered in these old plans. The problem is that even if a plan is unlimited, they throttle you if you have too much usage. So is anything really unlimited?



Well, yes they throttle. I've experienced that multiple times. It's very frustrating. However, I never have to pay extra for overages. And this throttling thing needs to stop and/or we customers need to be compensated for it.

The throttling is the crux of the lawsuit. The FTC is suing AT&T for doing it because when we signed up for the plan it was simply unlimited data, not throttled data after 3gigs. 

Anyway, the fact that AT&T is not fulfilling their side of the deal should not be reason to switch plans unless I also switch carriers.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 12, 2015)

artringwald said:


> The trouble is that once you give up your unlimited plan you can never get it back. Who knows how usage will change in the future.


I agree on this point. If my future is anything like my past then my data usage will increase. Plus I have a son who will, in the not too distant future, be old enough for a smart phone and I'd really rather not risk overages.



Beefnot said:


> Just keep tallying up the premium you are paying for the uncertain chance of what could happen if something possibly changes maybe sometime in the unknown future.  To each his own.  I'd rather pocket that premium personally.


We actually did the math on it and there wasn't a premium. If I didn't want an iPhone 6 then maybe the other plan might have worked out better but apples to apples it wasn't a better deal. It was just less upfront, a trade we didn't feel was worth giving up unlimited data.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 12, 2015)

Elan said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would buy a subsidized phone on contract anymore.  I just bought my wife an unlocked Moto G for Xmas for $159.  About the equivalent of a GS3 or iPhone 5 in performance.


I agree with you that I would probably be satisfied with an android phone purchased unlocked or refurbished. However, I just wanted to go back to something familiar and something I knew would work well for me. I felt like by trying the Amazon Fire Phone I did my experiment with change and right now I just want to go back to what works.



Ken555 said:


> I recently tossed my unlimited AT&T iPhone plan and switched to TMobile, where I spend 25% what I did with AT&T and get 2.5GB now, which is more than I need these days. And upgrading to unlimited is just $30 more (and, unlike AT&T, includes 5gb tethering if I needed). Absolutely no need to keep the unlimited unless you need rural access, which is TMobiles weakness. Otherwise you're just spending more than you need to.


Well, there are some areas I visit that TMobile does not give good coverage. But the bigger issue is that the TMobile unlimited family plan really only gives unlimited data to one phone, not all the phones on the plan. So it simply would not work for my husband and I.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 12, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Well, there are some areas I visit that TMobile does not give good coverage. But the bigger issue is that the TMobile unlimited family plan really only gives unlimited data to one phone, not all the phones on the plan. So it simply would not work for my husband and I.




All data plans with t-mobile as per line. They do have a two line unlimited package for $100/mth. Read the details. I much prefer the line specific data option vs a shared pool, but you may not.

Fwiw, I was in Las Vegas last week and had great reception with T-Mobile.



Sent from my iPad


----------



## artringwald (Jan 13, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> Just keep tallying up the premium you are paying for the uncertain chance of what could happen if something possibly changes maybe sometime in the unknown future.  To each his own.  I'd rather pocket that premium personally.



The old Verizon unlimited plan is the same price as their new 2 GB plan. The catch is if I want a new phone, I have to pay list price. Fortunately, my old phone works fine.


----------



## persia (Jan 13, 2015)

I have unlimited ATT, I do from 3 to 7 GB of data a month. I get an automatic warning at 5 GB but so far they haven't throttled my speed. Now I usually follow a >5 GB month with a <5 GB month, so that may be why I keep safe...


----------



## Elan (Jan 13, 2015)

persia said:


> I have unlimited ATT, I do from 3 to 7 GB of data a month. I get an automatic warning at 5 GB but so far they haven't throttled my speed. Now I usually follow a >5 GB month with a <5 GB month, so that may be why I keep safe...


I'm curious.  What does an unlimited plan on att cost per line?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 13, 2015)

Elan said:


> I'm curious.  What does an unlimited plan on att cost per line?


You can't buy it anymore. The only ones who have it are the ones who signed up for it years ago and held onto it.


----------



## Elan (Jan 13, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> You can't buy it anymore. The only ones who have it are the ones who signed up for it years ago and held onto it.



  But I presume they still charge those who have it.  That's what I asked -- how much do those folks pay for their grandfathered unlimited plan?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 13, 2015)

Elan said:


> But I presume they still charge those who have it.  That's what I asked -- how much do those folks pay for their grandfathered unlimited plan?




It was $30 per line per month for unlimited AT&T iPhone or iPad.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Elan (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm talking about device independent, grandfathered, unlimited data plans.  How much are they now?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 13, 2015)

Elan said:


> I'm talking about device independent, grandfathered, unlimited data plans.  How much are they now?



The only grandfathered unlimited data plans from ATT that I am aware of are those for the iPad and iPhone at $30/mth. I paid $30/mth each for my unlimited iPhone and iPad accounts, and am still paying $30/mth for my iPad account.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 14, 2015)

Elan said:


> I'm talking about device independent, grandfathered, unlimited data plans.  How much are they now?



My Verizon device independent, grandfathered, unlimited data plan is normally $30/month, but with the corporate discount I pay $24. That's why I don't want to give it up.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 14, 2015)

Our plan is $40 ($30 for unlimited data and $10 for phone stuff - calls, messages, etc) per line.


----------



## Elan (Jan 14, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Our plan is $40 ($30 for unlimited data and $10 for phone stuff - calls, messages, etc) per line.



  Thanks for the info.


----------



## persia (Jan 15, 2015)

A lot depends on the amount of data you need. I stream internet radio in the car. I watch youtube. It's pretty easy to get to a couple hundred megs in a day and doing that consistently will blow your data cap.

Interestingly my new plan once I get to Australia (Optus) in April has a whopping 524 MB per day and an overage charge of 50 cents for an additional 524 MB. I don't think I've ever used that much on a phone, even my iPhone 6+


----------

